# "No Rhyme Nor Reason" Voting Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Jan 15, 2018)

*AS PREVIOUSLY ANNOUNCED, IF YOU ENTER THE CHALLENGE, YOU MUST CAST AT LEAST ONE VOTE IN THE POLL. FAILURE TO COMPLY WILL RESULT IN YOUR ENTRY BEING DISQUALIFIED.

**Welcome to another "kid in the candy shop" voting poll! Please read all of the e**ntri**es, and then proceed to cast votes for as many delicious pieces as you see fit, but you may not vote for your own work. If you vote for yourself, your entry will be disqualified.

All entries are eligible for critique which should be posted in this thread save for critique on entries that are posted on the secure board. I've created a thread for those who wish to critique secure entries which may be accessed ** Please be mindful of where your critique is being posted so that the first rights of entrants are not compromised. 

I remind everyone that all critique, and responses to it, must be directed solely at the work. Any comments that veer into the personal will be promptly removed upon discovery and will result in appropriate moderation for the poster. There will be no baiting, flaming, or trolling in this thread, or its partner on the secure board.

You have ten days to make your selections. This poll will close on January 25th at 7pm EST.

Best of luck to all entrants!

And remember, it's all you can eat, so choose as many as you desire!

Please also remember that once the poll has closed, and the results have been officially revealed, you may post your entry on either of the Poetry boards for additional feedback.
**







*


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 16, 2018)

There was a reason... so I voted....


----------



## -xXx- (Jan 16, 2018)

duly noted


----------



## sas (Jan 16, 2018)

Voted, for one.


----------



## aj47 (Jan 16, 2018)

I also voted.


----------



## Pelwrath (Jan 16, 2018)

I voted for three.`


----------



## Theglasshouse (Jan 16, 2018)

I voted for one only maybe I should have voted for 2 poems. I had 2 in mind but there was a clear winner for me, so picked one.


----------



## aj47 (Jan 17, 2018)

to choose is the important part.  To read and deliberate.  To vote.


----------



## Pelwrath (Jan 17, 2018)

I read them all multiple times and voted for three. Asking for a critique is for me to improve.


----------



## andrewclunn (Jan 20, 2018)

There is a poet who's work I've never really connected with before until now.  I "got" their poetic style for the first time this challenge and that's a great feeling.


----------



## writersblock (Jan 23, 2018)

All strong entries. I ended up voting for the 4 that I felt stayed as close to the prompt as possible


----------



## sas (Jan 24, 2018)

How fabulous that more people voted than number of poems! So far, 12 poets posted, 20 votes. Is this a first? I'm pleased that so many outside the contest read them. A big thanks from me!!!


----------



## Phil Istine (Jan 24, 2018)

I've still not voted but I will.
I went through the poems a few days ago and have whittled it down a bit.  I need to go through them again though before the deadline.


----------

